# No bail for Iraq vet !!!Way to go WWDC!!!



## Warren resident (Mar 13, 2006)

Tuesday, March 14, 2006 
No bail for Iraq vet

Warren man on probation

By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

EAST BROOKFIELD— A Warren man who recently returned from service in Iraq is being held without bail after turning himself in yesterday at Western Worcester District Court, where he was wanted on a default warrant. 

Kenneth G. Tatro, 24, of Main Street, Warren, was taken into custody and held after a probation detention hearing. He will be back in court March 20 for a probation violation hearing. 

Family members said Mr. Tatro failed to show up in court on several occasions because he was serving with his National Guard unit in Iraq and could not return home. His fiancée, Tiffany Baker, showed a certificate indicating he had received a commendation, and she said he also was awarded the Bronze Star. 

Linda Tatro said she is devastated because her son, on whom she relied, was turning his life around and planned on a military career. 

“He saved three Marines in Iraq,” she said. “He was making the military into his life. He wanted to do the right thing.” 

Mrs. Tatro and Miss Baker said Mr. Tatro turned himself in after being assured the matter could be taken care of quickly. He believed he would be free to join his new unit — he recently enlisted in the Army — later this week after being on leave to attend the funeral of his father, who died suddenly on March 3. 

Outside the courtroom, Mrs. Tatro wept. She said her son is now the “man of the family,” and she is proud of his accomplishments. He dropped out of high school, but he promised his mother he would earn a graduate equivalency diploma and did. 

According to court documents, Mr. Tatro was charged in 2004 with assault and battery and resisting arrest. He has missed several scheduled appointments for drug testing and meetings with his probation officer, the documents state. His family said the missed appointments came during the 14 months he was overseas. 

His mother said he has had matters in court before and categorized those incidents as typical teenage behavior. She said her late husband had appeared at the court attempting to make payments on fees his son owed, but he was told Mr. Tatro needed to appear in person.


----------



## Warren resident (Mar 13, 2006)

The Kid comes back from War a Hero to burry his father and turns himself in to clear up an old BS case and the anti-war probation officer and judge puts him in jail on a VOP.

Probation thinks he should be in a halfway house. His PO openly opposes the war and that is probably part of the agenda.

I just read a story about a convicted sex offender who skipped town and went to Florida and violated his probation. The family is upset because the judge won't put him in jail. He only got probation. A child rappist gets treated better than a kid who turned things around serving his country and saved some Marines in Iraq. Yes both cases are from Worcester County.

WWDC has its priorities screwed up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

But they let every other dirtbag walk after being arrested on warrants. WTF!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Another reason why judges should be elected and not appointed. Doesn't Active Military service make you excempt from these things? Meaning he had good reason to miss his probation, etc. This individual had the best excuse ever. I hope he gets a good lawyer.


----------



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, lets blame the judges. Get real. This kid may be a Vet but that doesn't give him a excuse for his past actions. How come every scumbag in the news always has a relative or friend that says "He was turning his life around". Yeah, whatever. Blame it on the judge and a antiwar PO. (NO, I'm not a Lib) How about blaming the accused for his own actions that got him there in the first place. As far as him joining the army fulltime, I remeber when I joined the Corp they ran a background check and a check for warrants. They must be slipping. I do believe that people can turn their life around, but lets lay the blame where it should be.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Dogma20001 said:


> Yeah, lets blame the judges. Get real. This kid may be a Vet but that doesn't give him a excuse for his past actions. How come every scumbag in the news always has a relative or friend that says "He was turning his life around". Yeah, whatever. Blame it on the judge and a antiwar PO. (NO, I'm not a Lib) How about blaming the accused for his own actions that got him there in the first place. As far as him joining the army fulltime, I remeber when I joined the Corp they ran a background check and a check for warrants. They must be slipping. I do believe that people can turn their life around, but lets lay the blame where it should be.


+1 Dogma. Prior to going overseas, he is arrested for assault and battery and resisting arrest. What a great guy. The fact is he should have been held on those charges in the first place. Military service doesn't get you off the hook for violent crimes. Also, what do you want to bet that he missed appointments with probation while he was still on this side of the pond?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mar 21, 2006

*Iraq veteran to remain in jail*

Soldier violated probation

* By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
EAST BROOKFIELD- * A 24-year-old veteran credited with saving several lives during the Iraqi war will spend at least two more nights in custody after his newly hired lawyer yesterday told a judge he needed more time to prepare his case.

Kenneth G. Tatro of Main Street, Warren, was ordered held on a violation of his probation last week after he turned himself in at Western Worcester District Court in East Brookfield. During a probation-violation hearing yesterday, his lawyer, Richard J. Rafferty of Worcester, said Mr. Tatro had violated his probation because he was called to active duty with his National Guard unit.

According to court documents, Mr. Tatro was charged in 2004 with assault and battery and resisting arrest. He has missed several scheduled appointments for drug testing and meetings with his probation officer, the documents state. His family said last week the missed appointments came during the 14 months he was overseas.

Judge Charles Abdella said Mr. Tatro may have had an obligation to the Department of Defense, but he also had an obligation to the state of Massachusetts to meet the conditions of his probation.

Mr. Rafferty said he wants more time to speak with military supervisors who oversaw Mr. Tatro during his deployment to compile information he hops will persuade the judge to release his client.

"He hasn't been in California getting a suntan," Mr. Rafferty told the judge. "He's been in Iraq."

Mr. Tatro received military honors for his service and was, in a recommendation for an Army commendation, called an "excellent soldier. One of the best!" by his company commander, Steven B. Shaw.

The recommendation for the award states that Mr. Tatro "was personally commended by the Commander of the Marine Corps for saving the lives of several soldiers, marines and Third Country national drivers injured on various convoys."

Family members said last week that Mr. Tatro turned himself in believing the matter could be taken care of. He recently enlisted in the Army and is slated to join his new unit by the end of the month. He has been on leave because of the death of his father on March 3.

Last week, Linda Tatro said her son is now the "man of the family," and she has been relying on him after the death of her husband. Yesterday, after learning he would not be freed, Mr. Tatro raised his handcuffed hands and blew a kiss to his crying mother before being led away by court officers.

He is due back in court tomorrow.


----------

